# Smoked Asian Sweet and Heat Almonds with Q-View



## tuxdude98 (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought i would share my almond experience with you guys, unfortunately I don't have any recipes, but you can take the concept and run with it.  I have found Mae Ploy and almonds work really well together, today I am making smoked almonds for work in my MES, so I thought I would kick up the flavor of these almonds.  So today I added a little bit of siracha hot sauce, and replaced the some of the usual salt with some soy sauce.  Included is 1 QView

I am also working on a salt and vinegar smoked almond as well, reduced some malt vinegar with a bit of sugar, and then coated the nuts with the reduction, I hope they're strong enough, I will update as they get done :)


----------



## tuxdude98 (Apr 27, 2012)

Almonds are finished and AMAZING.  My wife suggested I try using parchment paper under the almonds while they smoked to make cleanup easier...GREAT IDEA :)

I took the test the malt vinegar ones to work...people were blown away at the amount of flavor...one bit of warning, if you're not into full in your face flavor these almonds aren't for you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





here's more qview, enjoy :)













Here's one of the Sea Salt and Malt Vinegar almonds


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2012)

They look and sound Awesome...What Mae Ploy product did you use, Sweet Chile or one of the Thai Curry Pastes? Huy Fong Sriracha is one of my favorite Hot sauces, I put it on lots of stuff...JJ


----------



## tuxdude98 (Apr 27, 2012)

I used the sweet chili Mae Ploy, with the sweetness you don't have to add any sugar or anything :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank You...This is going on the must try list. Maybe with Cashews...JJ


----------

